# Inside your home



## Rob (Jul 6, 2005)

I guess we're all curious to know what people's homes look like!

Here's my living room anyway. It's really hard to take a decent photo of the inside of a room with contrasty lighting!







.






Rob


----------



## Noodle (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok Rob, here's my house, and a view of my property from the nearby ranges. That's our little red car..squint and you can see it!! Now it has rained a fair bit I'd like to get back up there and take that shot again with a bit more green!!


----------



## Noodle (Jul 18, 2005)

Oops, just read the title...Inside your home!! Well, this is my outside, I'll have to get some inside shots to you soon then won't I? lol


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 18, 2005)

Shot from the outside....






Downstairs - still being renovated...






My room (where the bomb landed)







I'll post up the shot I took of the kitchen soon.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2005)

Part of our living room:





Old view of my desk (still with the old computer):


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 18, 2005)

are they a bunch of german-to-english dictionaries?


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 18, 2005)

By the look of things I would say they are my German-to-English(and back) and German-to-Spanish(and back)-dictionaries. I was translating a book authors website into both those languages (i.e. my mother tongue and into Spanish) at the time I took this photo (the site is originally in English).


----------



## cherrymoose (May 13, 2007)

bump?
I'll post here tomorrow once I get some shots.


----------



## cherrymoose (May 13, 2007)

Out front:





Out back:









The rather messy 'family room' (and my dog):





The kitchen:





The living room we only use at Christmas:





The "sun room":





And, of course, my room :mrgreen: :


----------



## Claff (May 13, 2007)

I only have one room to myself, the rest are pretty much dictated by the missus. That space is supposed to be an office but since I'm hardly in it, it tends to be a place to stash junk until I get inspired to do something else with said junk.





















Scary thought is that we're expecting to move by the end of July; I'm not looking forward to going through all this stuff and tossing some out while packing up the rest!


----------

